# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Tic Tac Toe on SQL Server

## rommeljohn28

I'd like to share this program I created back in 2005 to "install" a game of tic tac toe in sql server, versions 2K and up.

Hope everybody enjoys it.

----------


## Rawhide

Attachment deleted. Please do not attach executable files to forum posts even if you know they are harmless. I don't know that they are harmless.

----------

